# Best kind of lid for a glass tank?



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay, i'm getting ever closer to getting my Gerbils (possibly going out to buy a tank & all the bits in the next week or so) and i'm after keeping them in a clearseal tank.... but the biggest problem i'm having at the moment is finding a suitable lid that they won't escape from, as the tank I want doesn't come with a lid 

So, what do you suggest? Is there something I can buy online or would it be more cost effective to make one? Any help would be very greatly appreciated, i'm kinda stuck on this one


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

For my fishtanks, I use wood frame which slots into the top of the tank (it sorta sits on the jutty out bits at the top of the tank if you get what I mean?) and then get some chicken wire and stretch it across the wire, wrap it round the ends and nail it in place. I use this for my multimammates, think it should be ok for gerbils 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't think that you can buy a lid that is suitable although depending on the tank you might be able to get the higed ones in this penplax brochure (page 6, Item EZH10) http://www.pennplax.com/pennplax pdf/SHA-HousingUnit&Accessories.pdf although I heven't been able to find them for general sale.

Other options you have are to make a lid like these: 


















Lengths of wood are fairly cheap but I found it difficult to get suitable mesh.


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I don't think that you can buy a lid that is suitable although depending on the tank you might be able to get the higed ones in this penplax brochure (page 6, Item EZH10) http://www.pennplax.com/pennplax pdf/SHA-HousingUnit&Accessories.pdf although I heven't been able to find them for general sale.
> 
> Other options you have are to make a lid like these:
> 
> ...


Sorry to be a bit off topic but must say 
-That is one of the neatest 'bin cage' lids I have ever seen :cornut:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Okey dokey, thanks everyone 

I was thinking of something like that as they are what we use at college but I was just wondering if anyone knew of anything else 

I've also been looking at the metal mesh vivarium lids but they're quite hard to get hold of and they'll probably cost a fortune!

B&Q sell good strong pieces of mesh and i'll probably have some wood in the shed somewhere... and if not, B&Q will do it :laugh: which is lucky cos my mum works there


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Myth said:


> Sorry to be a bit off topic but must say
> -That is one of the neatest 'bin cage' lids I have ever seen :cornut:


Yeah, just wish it was my work!!! That's been one of those american's showing off on google again :001_tt2:


----------

